# I want a salt gravity of 1.014



## Spike762 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all,

I am working with a museum that houses, among other things, northern diamondback terrapins. I will be preforming maintenance on their tank, and that will require me to raise the water level and achieve a specific salt gravity. 

I am estimating the tank at 35-40 gallons, but I will take the measurements and do the math the next time I am there (Monday) to be sure. For this species, I want a salt gravity of 1.014. It has been recommended that I use "rock salt" to do this. My question is, to achieve the salt gravity I want, what would be the salt:water ratio? For example, "X teaspoons (or tablespoons) per X amount of gallons" is what I am looking for so that I can do this right. 

Thanks for your insight!

-Spike


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you dont want rock or aquarium salt but rather marine salt and there is no Xwater x Xsalt ratio as temp can play a role in what the salinity is too. to do this right your going to want a refractometer ( to test the salt, look for one on ebay ) i do not suggest a hydrometer, they usually are in-accurate. your going to want an empty tank, or food safe bin, a power head, thermometer and a heater to mix the water outside of the tank. mix for ATLEAST 24 hours with the powerhead and heater running the entire time. test the salinity and temp and then preform a water change.


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey Spike, I would recommend using as posted above marine salt, such as "Instant Ocean" or brands like that you would find at a pet store. (I know most chain pet stores should carry marine salt) Also, its not an exact science but I know for Instant Ocean its about a cup of salt per gallon to make normal saltwater gravity so it would be less for the terrapins, make sure not to mix the salt in the tank but in another "fish safe" container, and then let it sit for a day or so to make sure it all gets dissolved correctly. Don't want to make 'em sick!


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

Keep in mind that the above is correct but for _my _brackish tank... 1 cup per 10 gal should get you close. You much mix first, wait 24 hrs, test... then adjust. This should get you close... good luck.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

JerseyBird97 said:


> Keep in mind that the above is correct but for _my _brackish tank... 1 cup per 10 gal should get you close. You much mix first, wait 24 hrs, test... then adjust. This should get you close... good luck.


Agreed, this will be a good starting place when you mix your water. 1 cup per 5 gallons is usually enough to get me to 1.024, so 1 cup per 10 should get you close to 1.014. However, again, it is very important that you mix for 24 hours and then test to confirm.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the reason i didnt give a "1 cup per this" answer is because every salt mix will be different and i personally like to "guess" but then make sure to test. add water to salty or not enough and theres going to be problems for sure.
it may also be a good idea look for a marine LFS in your area for salt as the chain stores dont really offer much of a selection. online has them too but buying a single bucket and paying shipping may be expensive. 
i would still make sure you go with the refractometer over the hydrometer though, the hydroms just dont seem to be accurate.


----------



## Spike762 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good info, thanks everybody! I'll let you all know how it goes, I'll start working on it after Wednesday.

-Spike


----------

